# sharks teeth quarter marks and showing forum...



## H-J (11 June 2008)

I know I have asked a hundred times!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





But me and mum still cant get the hang of them! Well mum does them far far better but I wanted them perfect for our showing debut next weekend!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





So any tips - idiots guide would be much appreciated!!

Also ive seen on here before a link or something to a showing forum, does anyone know the address? want to have a browse! *im taking this far too seriously arent I!!!*


----------



## TGM (11 June 2008)

There is the Show Ring forum:

http://www.tsrforums.co.uk/

It is subscription only, but well worth the money!  Someone recently posted some really good step-by-step diagrams for sharks teeth on there!


----------



## zoeshiloh (11 June 2008)

After years and years of trying, I have finally just been taught the proper way to do sharks teeth and works every time!! Where about in Essex are you? You could always pop over to ours for a demo


----------



## H-J (11 June 2008)

We are Rayleigh so would take us about an hr to get to you  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Dont spose you could give a little description on here?!!


----------



## zoeshiloh (11 June 2008)

I know there was a good article in absolute horse recently.... will go and find it and scan it as pictures probably better than just explaining...


----------



## H-J (11 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I know there was a good article in absolute horse recently.... will go and find it and scan it as pictures probably better than just explaining... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cool thanks  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Its one of those things mum can do to a certain degree but not perfect! And we want them perfect for next week!


----------



## wizzi901 (11 June 2008)

I am fine with squares and dots etc, and stripes but still struggle with sharks teeth on the offside lol!!


----------



## zoeshiloh (11 June 2008)

Best thing to do is to spray water onto quaters, then apply quatermarks and sharksteeth, then spray with showshine to set them. 

The other method that was recently shown to me, and works very well, is to rub baby oil into quaters, then do the quaterrmarks. 

Just scanning pics now...


----------



## zoeshiloh (11 June 2008)




----------



## H-J (11 June 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Theresa_F (11 June 2008)

I enjoyed this article and have also perfected my windsor knot with their idiot guide - even I could follow it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





One thing I have found with Sharks Teeth - some horses are easier to do that others - my super fine TB was no problem but a friends TB/Cob was.  Maybe this is why these marks are used more for hacks and fine types and not cobs and hunters?


----------



## oldhack77 (18 October 2008)

Zoeshiloh - thank you so much for your post.... I had googled sharksteeth and your forum came up

Will be great to practice so I dont have to rely on waiting for others to do my sharksteeth out at shows!

Cheers!!


----------

